# Cheap Shotgun Shells?



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Has anyone in the forums found good prices on steel shot yet this year? I know last year I found great deals at the tent sale at Cabelas in EGF, but have been unsuccessful this year. Any tips?


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

goose

bought a case of remington sportsman hi-speed at
fleet farm this past weekend for $7.49 a box.
3" with choice of 4,3,2,1. 1550 ft per sec.
They have worked well for me in the past.

zack


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Sweet -- that's a good deal. Do they have any 3 1/2 ? If not, for that price I think I can kill ducks w/ 3 inch.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they have winchester xpert in the cabelas catalog for $69 a case. both in 3" and 3 1/2". that would be 6.90 a box.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I bought a couple of cases of Winchester Premium's for $120.00 a case plus a $20.00 rebate so $10.00 a box is my final cost for Winchester Premium shells.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Where?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

just go to academy, bass pro, or wally world and buy some winchester xpert 3" shells, you can get em for 8 or 9 bucks, i know they are pretty cheap at bass pro, o ya, they are also pretty cheap at cabelas, if you go to a large chain store, they are always cheaper because of their quantities


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Was in the Bismarck Scheel's loading up on some pre-season necessities...........actually my hunting itch has been so bad this year I have already (in the last 3 weeks) had to buy: 1 Upland field jacket, 1 shotshell holding box, new retrieving dummies and pheasant sent, 3 hunting magazine subscriptions, and brush pants.

Ok, my point to all of this, Scheel's didn't have any good deals on upland shells. Where can I buy a case or so of GOOD pheasant loads. I really like 3" lead if I can find a good deal on it! If anyone has seen some let me know!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The Fiochi 2 3/4" and the 3" are a great shell. They are in the $9.00 - $10.00 range but are worth it. I shoot the #5's the whole season and they knock down the pheasants fine.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Does anyone use 3" lead on pheasants? I am wondering if I should use more 3" this season.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

3" lead can get pretty spending. you should be fine with 2 3/4 shells


----------



## Bob1066 (Oct 11, 2004)

goose0613 said:


> Has anyone in the forums found good prices on steel shot yet this year? I know last year I found great deals at the tent sale at Cabelas in EGF, but have been unsuccessful this year. Any tips?


Try CheaperThanDirt.com 
THEY HAVE A TON OF AMMO AT GOOD PRICES


----------



## Bob1066 (Oct 11, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Was in the Bismarck Scheel's loading up on some pre-season necessities...........actually my hunting itch has been so bad this year I have already (in the last 3 weeks) had to buy: 1 Upland field jacket, 1 shotshell holding box, new retrieving dummies and pheasant sent, 3 hunting magazine subscriptions, and brush pants.
> 
> Ok, my point to all of this, Scheel's didn't have any good deals on upland shells. Where can I buy a case or so of GOOD pheasant loads. I really like 3" lead if I can find a good deal on it! If anyone has seen some let me know!


Try CheaperThanDirt.com


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

if you are going to get ammo from cheaper than dirt, you might as well buy a buttload of it because of shipping and hazmat fees, and then you wont have to worry about going to the store, which some people like going to the store


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Found some shells at Capital Tool & Hardware, Mandan.

If you need gear for the season, this is the place to meet your needs.

Always great service and best of all the best price in town.

.02


----------



## The Count of Montefeltro (Sep 29, 2004)

I found the Federal 2 3/4 Premium Copper Plates 1 1/4 4's, 5's, or 6's for 9.99 at Reed's and Gander. Max powder, 1500 fps

If you can believe the box it should be the ultimate pheasant load.

The Count of Montefelto


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like the winchester X-pert shells they shoot great and they are not highly expensive.


----------



## Bob1066 (Oct 11, 2004)

dlip said:


> if you are going to get ammo from cheaper than dirt, you might as well buy a buttload of it because of shipping and hazmat fees, and then you wont have to worry about going to the store, which some people like going to the store


They have steel 2 3/4 for $5.61, 3" for $7.88 & 3 1/2 for $8.30

The last time I got 500 rounds they charged a $3.00 handing fee & $12.99 for shipping. Even at that, it's cheaper yhan I've seen elsewhere. I can't drive my truck to the store for free either.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

2 3/4" #5 is more than enough for pheasants! Man leave some bird to eat.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

How do you all feel about pheasant loads in ND?

Here in Illinois, I usually like to have #6's for early season and maybe a #5 or #4 as the third shot. But in ND, where there is a little more (read that A LOT MORE) diversity, you could have a Grouse or Partridge get up in front of you and I just think that #4's are too large - maybe even the #5's might be too much

What do all you "officianado's" think?

:sniper:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I like #5's all year long. They work well for grouse too. There are alot of times that I would like to have 7.5 for the partridge but if you are on them the #5's work. I shoot alot of my reloads for pheasants but have shot some of the fiochi golden pheasant loads and they are deadly.


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

How about the new WOLF shotshells. They are cheap, but are they good? :huh:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

mallardhunter said:


> I like the winchester X-pert shells they shoot great and they are not highly expensive.


Agree with this - I shoot 3" steel 2 for ducks and pheasant. Might be a little overkill for pheasant, but I would rather knock 'em a little hard than have a cripple. $8 a box. 1550 fps.


----------



## duckmaster24 (Oct 12, 2004)

The Kent Fasteel 3.5" in any size shot, 1 3/8 oz, 1550 fps, is absolutely deadly, and is $119.99 per case in Cabelas. I shoot BB's, but the 2's are great also. I believe it is as good as the expensive Winchesters.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I buy most of my duck loads from Macks Prarie Wings. Shoot Winchester 3 in. at 1400 fps it has the heavy shot charge. They are on my front step in about 5 days. They run me 8.30 per box end cost. Use the rebate get a case for 6.30 a box.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Winter is long around here guys, buy a good reloader and have some fun for a fraction of the cost!

I bought several cases of Remington sportsmen early this fall at fleet farm
around $7.60 per box. sorry I can not remember the exact price.

Have a good one!


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

I heard there are WOLF shells are cabelas in EGF for about 55 a case?? How do they shoot??

Curt


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

Thats what i would like to know... The Wolfs, i sound like you get what you pay for but i want someones opinion if they shoot good.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I shoot GOOD, but I haven't tried the Wolfs yet. Dont know, might just try a few boxes this weekend, well see. I am going out tongiht and going to try to burn up the last of the estate shells.

Curt


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

heard baaad things about wolf,. You can only go so cheap b4 it costs you. Don't want to be crippling things


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

i may give wolf a try, and ill report back to you guys, just as soon as i get a few extra bucks


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks dlip!


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Yo,
I tried some WOLFs this weekend. They shot great for me I thought. They are only 6.50 a box or like 55 a case. Which I think is pretty damm good for shells. Whoever said they shoot like **** should maybe consider giving them another try or at least get some skill, ever thought that maybe it wasn't the shells that couldn't hit **** and maybe the operator??? Well WOLFs shoot good. I would suggest gettign them if your looking to save soem money. Good weekend overall though? Most of birds were seeming to stay in the large flocks. We did well with robos here in ND this weekend, most of birds we got were jumping a few neighboring pothles, got a few that decoyed from a mile high. How did everyone else do?

Curt


----------

